# Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить инструмент



## gysb (14 Ноя 2016)

Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить аккордеон. Приблизительно 1963г. выпуска. Модель также не знаю. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## krainalelek (14 Ноя 2016)

От 3 до 5 тыс. руб. Если повезет, то можно и подороже продать. 
Вот для сравнения Хонер , меньше 200 долларов просят. Можно приехать посмотреть и выслать могут наложеным платежом без всяких предоплат.


----------

